# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новые модели домашних ноутбуков серии Z и ноутбук ideapad 100

## Lenovo_BY

В рамках [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], первой международной технологической конференции, проводимой компанией в Пекине,  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представила три новые модели ноутбуков для домашнего пользования: Lenovo Z41, Lenovo Z51 и ideapad. В новинках Lenovo каждый может найти то, что нужно именно ему, будь то самые базовые функции ПК, необходимые пользователям, приобретающим свой первый ноутбук, или же богатые мультимедийные возможности для потокового воспроизведения аудио- или видеофайлов. 

 
*Lenovo Z41 и Lenovo Z51 – два в одном: мультимедийный центр и мощный рабочий агрегат* 
Новые ноутбуки Lenovo Z41 с 14-дюймовым дисплеем и Z51 с 15-дюймовым – это в равной степени и домашние мультимедийный центры, и мощный рабочие агрегаты. Lenovo Z41 и Z51 – идеальный выбор для тех пользователей, кому нужен ноутбук для мультимедийных развлечений: компьютерных игр, загрузки и потокового воспроизведения музыкальных и видеофайлов, ведь невероятно яркий дисплей стандарта Full HD, дискретная видеокарта AMD R9 M375 (в отдельных комплектациях) и стереодинамики с поддержкой технологии Dolby® DS 1.0 Home Theater® для передачи пространственного звука гарантируют великолепное звучание и четкое изображение. Обе модели имеют модуль Wi-Fi с поддержкой новейшей технологии 802.11 a/c, которая обеспечивает доступ в Интернет на скорости до трех раз выше, чем Wi-Fi модули большинства ноутбуков – теперь страницы веб-сайтов, онлайн-видео и цифровой контент загружаются быстрее. Кроме того, Lenovo Z41 и Z51 – это мощные и высокопроизводительные ноутбуки: они оснащены процессором  до Intel® CoreTM i7 последнего поколения и хранилищем данных объемом до 1 ТБ. Новинки предлагаются в различных цветовых решениях: в корпусе черного или белого цвета.  



*Революционная  камера Intel® RealSenseTM 3D на Lenovo Z51*

Ноутбук Lenovo Z51 также оснащен 3D-камерой Intel® RealSense™ (опционально), первой в мире камерой, выполняющей трехмерное сканирование объектов при фотосъемке.  В камере есть датчик цвета Full 1080p и сканер глубины, который позволяет устройству «видеть» в глубину так же, как это делает человеческий глаз. Благодаря этой революционной технологии можно осуществлять сканирование объемных объектов для последующей печати на 3D-принтере, играть в компьютерные игры в 3D-формате или использовать жесты для управления ноутбуком. Кроме того, для большей реалистичности пользователи могут создавать видеочаты в виртуальном пространстве с изменением фона и передачей контента.

*
Lenovo ideapad 100 – идеальный базовый ноутбук. Только то, что нужно, и ничего лишнего* 
Для пользователей, которым нужен базовый ноутбук с самыми основными функциями на нем, Lenovo создал ideapad 100. Этот ноутбук начального уровня оснащен процессором Intel® BayTrail-M N3540 (в максимальной комплектации), жестким диском объемом до  1Тб и интегрированной видеокартой Intel® Graphics. Покупая Lenovo ideapad 100, пользователи получают ПК с быстрым процессором, большим хранилищем и качественным дисплеем. Lenovo ideapad 100 работает до 4 часов[1] без подзарядки, что вполне достаточно для комфортной работы на ПК, серфинга по Интернету, просмотра видео и т.д.  

Толщина ноутбука составляет всего 20,2 мм в модификации с 14-дюймовым дисплеем и 22,6 мм с 15-дюймовым. Внешне Lenovo ideapad 100 в тонком стильном корпусе классического цвета совершенно не похож на ноутбук начального уровня. 

*Цитата:*
Бай Пенг (Bai Peng), вице-президент компании Lenovo и генеральный директор подразделения по производству ноутбуков,  Lenovo Business Group: 
«Новые ноутбуки Lenovo Z41, Z51 и Ideapad 100  разработаны нами специально для потребителей, которым важен простой и функциональный дизайн. Однако, у всех пользователей свои потребности – именно поэтому в нашей линейке  представлены самые разные устройства. И среди трех новых моделей  каждый покупатель сможет выбрать тот ноутбук, который подойдет именно для него».

*Технические характеристики моделей:*
*Lenovo Z41/Z51*
Процессор: вплоть до Intel® Core™ i7 5-го поколения 
Операционная система: Windows 8.1 
Дисплей: для Lenovo Z41 14-дюймовый FHD дисплей (1920 x 1080) 200 нит, для Lenovo Z51 15-дюймовый FHD дисплей (1920 x 1080) 200 нит
Оперативная память: до 16Гб DDR3L
Запоминающие устройства: гибридный или простой накопитель объемом до 1Тб 
Видео карта: для Lenovo Z41 - интегрированная Intel® или AMD R7-M360, для Lenovo 
Z51 - интегрированная Intel® или AMD R9-M375
Разъемы: 2 порта USB 3.0, 1 порт USB 2.0, HDMI-out, 4-в-1 карт ридер, Audio combo jack, RJ-45, VGA
Интерфейсы:    BT4.0, 802.11 a/c WiFi
Аккумулятор: До 4  часов работы
Вес: Lenovo Z41* -* 2,1 кг, Lenovo Z51* -* 2,3 кг
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): Lenovo Z41* -* 347 x 249 x 24.4 мм, Lenovo Z51* -* 384 x 265 x 24.6 мм

*Lenovo ideapad 100*
Процессор: вплоть до Intel® BayTrail-M N3540
Операционная система: Windows 8.1 
Дисплей: HD дисплей (1366 x 768) 200 нит
Оперативная память: до 8Гб DDR3L
Запоминающие устройства: твердотельный накопитель SSD объемом до 128Гб или накопитель HDD до  1Тб
Видео карта: интегрированная Intel® 
Разъемы: 1 порт USB 3.0, 1 порт USB 2.0, HDMI-out, 4-в-1 карт ридер, Audio combo jack, RJ-45
Интерфейсы:    BT4.0, WiFi 802.11 b/g/n
Аккумулятор: До 4 часов работы
Вес: 14-дюймовой модели* –* 1,9 кг, 15-дюймовой модели* -* 2,3 кг
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 14-дюймовой модели* -* 340 x 237.8 x 20.2 мм, 15-дюймовой модели* -* 378 x 265 x 22.6 мм

*О компании Lenovo:*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 39 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]



[1] Время автономной работы (и зарядки) зависит от многих факторов, в том числе от настроек системы и загрузки ПК.

----------


## WelcHom

Хорошие ноуты думаю даже в игрушки на них без проблем можно будет поиграть с такими дискретными видеокартами, хотелось бы в живую их увидеть и посмотреть тесты производительности

----------

